# Lost My Cablevision HBO HD Channels



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

I got a message on my TiVo that HBO HD and a bunch of other channels were removed from Cablevision. Tuning 750 gave me an informational screen telling me to look on 800 and reprogram my DVR. But TiVo hasn;t picked up the channels on the new locations yet. I can tune them, but they don;t show up in the guide properly.


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

Royster said:


> I got a message on my TiVo that HBO HD and a bunch of other channels were removed from Cablevision. Tuning 750 gave me an informational screen telling me to look on 800 and reprogram my DVR. But TiVo hasn;t picked up the channels on the new locations yet. I can tune them, but they don;t show up in the guide properly.


I think it has to do with that CV is moving around the channel place holders. And TiVo or Tribune hasn't made the changes yet.... just a guess


----------



## driverseven (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes, they started moving channels on August 18 -- it does not appear to have finished yet.

For me, right now, starting at channel 800, there are about 12 (guesstimate) channels listed in the Tivo Guide, some of them HBO and some STZ and ENC. It looks like they are moving the channels that have been on 301 up to 354 to HD in the 800's.

While I am getting Guide Info, not all of the channels have video in the 800 slots. But they are all still there in SD in the 300 positions.

I saw this on the Yahoo group for Cablevision -- I haven't confirmed how it lines up with what I'm receiving yet...

As of 8/18/09, the following HD channels will move: HBO HD - Ch. 750
to Ch.800, HBO2 HD - Ch. 779 to Ch. 801, HBO Signature HD - Ch. 775 to
Ch. 802, HBO Family HD - Ch. 776 to Ch. 803, HBO Comedy HD - Ch. 777 to
Ch. 804, HBO Zone HD - Ch. 778 to Ch. 805, HBO Latino HD - Ch. 793 to
Ch. 806, Starz HD - Ch. 740 to Ch. 811, Starz Kids & Family Zone HD -
Ch. 773 to Ch. 812, Starz Edge HD - Ch. 774 to Ch. 813, Encore HD - Ch.
772 to Ch. 816, Showtime HD - Ch. 760 to Ch. 820, Showtime Too HD - Ch.
798 to Ch. 821, Showtime Showcase HD - Ch. 799 to Ch. 822, Cinemax HD -
Ch. 770 to Ch. 830, Action Max HD - Ch. 794 to Ch. 831, MoreMax HD - Ch.
795 to Ch. 832, Max HD - Ch. 796 to Ch. 835, Outer Max HD - Ch. 797 to
Ch. 837 and The Movie Channel HD - Ch. 780 to Ch. 840. Please remember
to edit any scheduled DVR recordings to the new channel locations by
August 18th. Availability of HD channels depends on level of service. An
HD digital cable box or CableCARD is needed.


----------



## mlear (Dec 14, 2002)

driverseven said:


> Yes, they started moving channels on August 18 -- it does not appear to have finished yet.
> 
> For me, right now, starting at channel 800, there are about 12 (guesstimate) channels listed in the Tivo Guide, some of them HBO and some STZ and ENC. It looks like they are moving the channels that have been on 301 up to 354 to HD in the 800's.
> 
> ...


I'm also unable to get video on certain channels, like 801-806. I have a TV with a cablecard in another room and it also suffers from this problem, and the built in TV Guide does not see any of the 800 range channels. Perhaps this is a cablecard update issue?


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

I should report that I needed to go in and tell the TiVo that I receive these channels in the setup area.

I also have a tuning adapter. I don't know if these are switched video channels or not.


----------



## StEvEY5036 (Jul 9, 2003)

Has this been resolved for anyone yet? I still cannot see any lower 800 channels in the guide


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

Did you go into Settings and mark them as channels you get?


----------



## driverseven (Oct 11, 2007)

All of the premium (HBO, STZ) HD channels are marked in Tivo as "channels I receive" and I get Guide data. This happened automatically me for me (it occurred about a month ago).

But I don't get video on about half of them.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

Do you have a tuning adapter?


----------



## driverseven (Oct 11, 2007)

No, just cable cards


----------



## coreykunak (Apr 15, 2009)

driverseven said:


> No, just cable cards


you need a tuning adapter there free from Cv


----------



## driverseven (Oct 11, 2007)

This is news to me -- did CV just start offering them?

How did you go get one? 

Did you have to schedule a visit?


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

I've had mine for about 6 months. You can just walk in to one of their storefronts and walk out with it. It plugs into the USB port on the back of the TiVo.


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

Yes you need a TA to get those channels, I've had mine since April 2009.


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

NJ_HB said:


> Yes you need a TA to get those channels, I've had mine since July.


you have a tuning adapter that works?? How did you manage that? Mine keeps restarting, which causes the "tuning adapter found" screen to appear and stops all recording.


----------



## hugopetty (Oct 26, 2005)

I've spent the last 2 weeks dealing with Cablevision techs coming to the house and trying EVERYTHING, and I still can't get the HBO channels from 801to 806. They added a tuning adapter and that has not solved the problem either. 

Make sure you call Cablevision and report this problem. The more complaints they get, the quicker they will fix it. The last tech tried to tell me that it is a problems with MY TIVO, not their Cablevision service. Can anyone explain to me what it causing this? I just want it fixed but I don't know where to go for help. CV tried everything they could think of and basically left it unresolved. I don't know what to try next.


----------



## driverseven (Oct 11, 2007)

I also don't get HBO on 801-806 -- also a little further up, I don't get these channels: 812, 813, 816.

After reading the responses here, I went to the CV store in Ossining and picked up 2 tuning adapters (we have 2 HD tivos). I installed one and nothing happened.

I didn't get the screen that tivo.com indicates should appear once the tuning adapter is installed.

I've tried reinstalling several tiimes. even ran tivo guided setup and nothing changed.

I found that the signal strength on these channels is lower. (you can see the signal strength by using the tivo menus). On channels that I recieve, signal strength is at least 72. On these channels, the signal strength is 60 or lower. On at least one, there is no signal at all.

I have called for an appointment. He's coming Tuesday and I'll report back.

By the way, if he truly believes the problem is with your Tivo, they will try to charge you. Did he do that?

Since I have identifed the lower signal on those problems, if he tries to blame Tivo, I will have something to counter with.


----------



## hugopetty (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey driverseven, thanks for your reply. No, he didn't actually charge me. I think he was out of ideas of what to try next, and was just looking for a way to get out the door. I did a couple of internet searches and found other Tivo users complaining of this issue. Something about SVG(?) channels not working with tivo. A lot of the opinions I found seem to believe that this is Cablevisions way of forcing people to switch to their DVR's, and that they are in no rush to find a solution to this problem. 

I hoping that Tivo will come up with a resolution, as it does not seem that CV is very motivated, or even interested in finding a solution to this problem. When I called about getting a credit to my acct. since I don't get all of the channels I am paying for, they told me to call back after the issue is resolved(which may be never). I am not a happy camper, as I have spent hours and hours on this and it is STILL not fixed.


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

KJW said:


> you have a tuning adapter that works?? How did you manage that? Mine keeps restarting, which causes the "tuning adapter found" screen to appear and stops all recording.


It was NOT easy. The first month it re-booted everyday. I unplugged it for about two weeks while I was following another TA post in these forums. That post indicated that CV was working on a fix with Cisco. 
After re-installing its been working fine since.


----------



## driverseven (Oct 11, 2007)

The CV technician spent 2 and 1/2 hours here and I still don't have the missing premium channels.

My problem is that the signal reaching the TV is significantly weaker than the signal entering the house -- at the entrance, first there is a split for the Internet, then the TV run splits to reach a total of 6 sets in the house, and the set with Tivo HD is at the far end. 

He tried to solve it by putting an amplifier on the run that has the Tivo but it didn't fix it. He proposed that CV could run a line from the house entrance directly to the set, but it's in a nicely furnished room where the cable plug is directly behind the TV. Cablevision's people would be running wires in plain view. 

So at least I know the reason. I am going to give some thought into whether I can re-configure the wiring and get this TV a more direct route.

I will give him credit. He tried hard to make it work.


----------



## hugopetty (Oct 26, 2005)

Driverseven, When CV made the same suggestion to me about running a direct line, I too was concerned about the wires, but he ran the line right out my front door to the pole... It was just to check to see if that solved the problem, as a way to troubleshoot the issue. Of course that didn't fix it. He didn't explain it clearly and I thought I was going to have the wires running down my wall but it was just temporary, to check the problem. That proved it was not the signal strength in my case.
I am so frustrated. When I called CV back tonight the rep told me that CV has resolved the problem on their end, so if I am still having issues it must be my Tivo. I know that is not true, but he was nasty and I was too tired to fight with him after a long day. If this is not fixed soon I am done and heading to Direct TV. I don't know what else to try!


----------



## mjsmith3 (Feb 29, 2004)

My HBO HD channels moved to the 800 range a few weeks back. I told the Tivo that i received these channels and everything was fine. A few days back all these HBO HD channels stopped working. This happened on all 3 of my HD Tivos.

In addition, one of my cablecards (out of 6) stopped working. The dope Cablevision rep had me remove and reinsert both cards, now neither works. Thanks Cablevision. Of course they blame the tivo equipment. Now i need to wait for a rep to come tomorrow. I wish Cablevision wasn't a monopoly, i would switch in a heartbeat


----------



## hugopetty (Oct 26, 2005)

I share your frustration. CV just keeps sending reps out to my house and they all try the same things over and over... Then they try to say that it must be my tivo, yet they do not charge me for the visit. If the were able to prove it was my tivo they would charge me for the service call. I feel like they really aren't working on a solution. My belief is that they would rather you rent their equip. so they have no motivation to resolve this.


----------



## hugopetty (Oct 26, 2005)

I had my 3rd Cablevision visit today and after replacing the TA again and trying everything else the others had tried, CV told me that my tivo will not work with the TA because my tivo is the kind where the cable cards go in the back, not in the front. I there any truth to this? 
My Tivo is the HD, but I got it a few years ago. The cable cards go in the back so I guess it is a first generation HD tivo. Will this work with a TA or is CV correct?


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

hugopetty said:


> I had my 3rd Cablevision visit today and after replacing the TA again and trying everything else the others had tried, CV told me that my tivo will not work with the TA because my tivo is the kind where the cable cards go in the back, not in the front. I there any truth to this?
> My Tivo is the HD, but I got it a few years ago. The cable cards go in the back so I guess it is a first generation HD tivo. Will this work with a TA or is CV correct?


Sounds like a bunch of crap to me. Hopefully someone else can confirm.


----------



## hugopetty (Oct 26, 2005)

I do not believe what the CV rep said. He also told me that if I call Tivo they will trade my HD tivo in for one that is compatible with the TA, free of charge. Yeah right! Like the other CV techs that came out to my house, they are not trained properly to work with tivos, and when they run out of what to try, they blame it on the tivo not working properly.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

hugopetty said:


> I had my 3rd Cablevision visit today and after replacing the TA again and trying everything else the others had tried, CV told me that my tivo will not work with the TA because my tivo is the kind where the cable cards go in the back, not in the front. I there any truth to this?
> My Tivo is the HD, but I got it a few years ago. The cable cards go in the back so I guess it is a first generation HD tivo. Will this work with a TA or is CV correct?


LOL! My cablecards go in the back and my TA works just fine with my Series 3 which was before your HD.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

Royster said:


> LOL! My cablecards go in the back and my TA works just fine with my Series 3 which was before your HD.


I believe that *hugopetty* has an original S3 too. Cablevision is telling him that the TA won't work with it, and he needs the newer HD model (cards go in the front) for TA functionality.

As you have confirmed, the original S3 does work with the TA.


----------



## hugopetty (Oct 26, 2005)

Is it possible that my router could be the source of my problems? I recently tried to hook up a Linksys Bridge on a new TV so that I could use the internet functions (widgets) on the new TV. My router is over 5 years old and I was never able to get the bridge to work with my router. Geek squad and Linksys techs could not get it to work either.

Now I am having all this trouble trying to get my tivo to work with the SV channels. Despite CV installing 3 different TA's I still just get a grey screen when I go to the TA diagnostics screen on my tivo. Could my router being old have anything at all to do with my tivo/TA problems?

I apologize if this is a silly question, but it seems odd that 2 different devices in my house, in 2 different rooms, are both not working properly, and both the tivo and the bridge connect to the internet via my router. Geek squad has been here twice for the bridge not working and CV 3 times for the HD channels not working, and no one has been successful in resolving either issue.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

hugopetty said:


> Is it possible that my router could be the source of my problems? I recently tried to hook up a Linksys Bridge on a new TV so that I could use the internet functions (widgets) on the new TV. My router is over 5 years old and I was never able to get the bridge to work with my router. Geek squad and Linksys techs could not get it to work either.


Yes, it is possible. Still quite low probability but it may be enough to see if you could borrow a router (or buy a cheap one on sale) and get the Linksys Bridge set up correctly. Then see if it also fixes the TA problem - I wouldn't count on it, but you might be lucky.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

Are you getting guide data over the network? Can you use video on demand like YouTube, Amazon or Netflix? That would imply that the network is working as far as the TiVo is concerned.


----------



## hstaniloff (Jun 13, 2003)

I picked up a new CISCO TA from the Cablevision store today. Of course, it didn't work.
My TiVO S3 saw the TA on the USB and asked for the software update. Then nothing at all on the screen - no channels at all. I called CV and they said that the TiVO software update takes 24-48 hours to "take effect" and to try re-attaching the TA tomorrow. Then it should work. She was very adamant that after all these problems they've had with the S3 and the TA's, TiVO came clean and told them to have the CV customers wait 24-48 hours before trying to attach their TA's again after the software update.
Personally, I find this to be very weak. There is no information regarding this problem on the TiVO website and CV is making things up 'cause they're holding the bag.
So I'm going to wait until tomorrow night and I'll try hooking up the TA again. If it doesn't work, then I'm downgrading my CV service. And to-heck with the additional channels. Simple solution.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

hstaniloff said:


> I picked up a new CISCO TA from the Cablevision store today. Of course, it didn't work.
> My TiVO S3 saw the TA on the USB and asked for the software update. Then nothing at all on the screen - no channels at all. I called CV and they said that the TiVO software update takes 24-48 hours to "take effect" and to try re-attaching the TA tomorrow. Then it should work. She was very adamant that after all these problems they've had with the S3 and the TA's, TiVO came clean and told them to have the CV customers wait 24-48 hours before trying to attach their TA's again after the software update.
> Personally, I find this to be very weak. There is no information regarding this problem on the TiVO website and CV is making things up 'cause they're holding the bag.
> So I'm going to wait until tomorrow night and I'll try hooking up the TA again. If it doesn't work, then I'm downgrading my CV service. And to-heck with the additional channels. Simple solution.


In this cablevision rep's defense, that sounds like a very understandable error on her part. If you are adding a TA to a *brand new* S3 or HDTiVo you indeed have to wait 24-48 hours for the TiVo software to update to version 11 before anything else can be done.

That's probably not your situation and it's a different software update that is being requested (I'm not sure what is being requested), but it's not "CV is making things up"; they're just a bit confused.

(I'm not trying to excuse CV from all the other errors and problems, just this particular excuse is not unreasonable.)


----------



## hugopetty (Oct 26, 2005)

Royster I am getting my tivo updates via my router. However, I wasn't sure if the TA also interfaces with the router. The Linksys/Cisco bridge adapter I was trying to hook up on my other tv was not compatible with my router and I think that the TA is made by Linksys also. 
I guess I should buy a new router and see if that solves the problem. I just hate to invest any more in this mess, as I am so frustrated with CV that I really want to cancel my cable all togeter and switch to Direct. I'm just not sure how complicated the whole Direct install would be.


----------



## hstaniloff (Jun 13, 2003)

CrispyCritter said:


> In this cablevision rep's defense, that sounds like a very understandable error on her part. If you are adding a TA to a *brand new* S3 or HDTiVo you indeed have to wait 24-48 hours for the TiVo software to update to version 11 before anything else can be done.
> 
> That's probably not your situation and it's a different software update that is being requested (I'm not sure what is being requested), but it's not "CV is making things up"; they're just a bit confused.
> 
> (I'm not trying to excuse CV from all the other errors and problems, just this particular excuse is not unreasonable.)


My S3 is not new- it's a few years old. The S3 was installing an update as soon as I plugged in the TA. The rep said that it's doesn't get the full update until 24-48 hours later. And that's why my TA is not working.
This doesn't sound like nonsense to you? It does to me...


----------



## hstaniloff (Jun 13, 2003)

For the record: My S3 is currently at v11.0d-01-2-648. I don't know if it got there right after the TA installation or not.
I'll post my results tomorrow after I make my next attempt to get the TA hooked-up and working.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

hstaniloff said:


> My S3 is not new- it's a few years old. The S3 was installing an update as soon as I plugged in the TA. The rep said that it's doesn't get the full update until 24-48 hours later. And that's why my TA is not working.
> This doesn't sound like nonsense to you? It does to me...


Not nonsense. It certainly sounds like you and maybe your rep are confused (and possibly me as well!) The TiVo is not installing any update to its own software when you plug in the TA, as far as I know. It's installing (or monitoring an installation of) an update to the TA software, and may not have the software update in hand until the CV system broadcasts it overnight, or even (quite unlikely) the TiVo downloads it from TiVo Central during your call.

The 24-48 hour period may actually be what CV expects a TA software update to take, or it may be that your rep is conflating 2 software update timings, which is what I originally suspected was happening.

How do you think the TA gets its software updated, and why do you think your rep's explanation is nonsense if you don't know?

Again, I'm not saying CV is handling this well at all, but you don't have enough info at this time to claim it's nonsense, IMO.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

hstaniloff said:


> For the record: My S3 is currently at v11.0d-01-2-648. I don't know if it got there right after the TA installation or not.
> I'll post my results tomorrow after I make my next attempt to get the TA hooked-up and working.


What does your TiVo say the TA status currently is?

Look at Account and System Info / DVR Diagnostics and scroll to the bottom of the diagnostics.


----------



## hstaniloff (Jun 13, 2003)

The CV rep had me remove the TA from my configuration and it is disconnected and powered down. So nothing is going to update to it overnight. I understand that CV downloads stuff to the TA, but the S3 said it was installing an update right after I plugged in the TA. Is it feasible for the TiVO to download an update for the TA? Possible. The 24-48 hr wait period is crazy and inconvenient to the end-user.
Like I said; I am going to play the game and hookup my TA tomorrow to see what happens. If it doesn't work, then I downgrade my service since there is no use in paying for channels I can't receive. I'm so tired of beta testing this crap for CV and TiVO. Worse comes to worse, I bag the whole sher-bang and go back to DirectTV and use their DVR to do the same thing my TiVO does. I'm ready to get a divorce from technology that doesn't do what I need it to do for me. Problem solved.


----------



## hugopetty (Oct 26, 2005)

hstaniloff I am with you. I have been jumping through hoops for CV for 3 weeks now and I too am still not receiving all of the CV channels I am paying for. Three home visits from CV and at least 12 hours on the phone troubleshooting, and still the issue is not resolved with the TA. Every CV rep. I speak to tells me something different. I REALLY want to make the change to Direct, but I wonder how complicated the whole installation/change over would be.


----------



## hstaniloff (Jun 13, 2003)

Right-on man! I'm going to try it again today. It's been 48 hours since my last attempt.
I already have an existing dish with existing wire runs. All I would need to do is swap out the dish for a parabolic one and then hookup their DVR in place of my TiVO and call it a day.
If I were you, I'd be demanding payment for time you spent on the problem. Or just withhold your last payment to CV for all the trouble. I'm just sick and tired of spinning my wheels on technology that gets delivered to the end-user broken. That's why I dropped Windows and went to OSX years ago (I haven't looked back once!) I'll do the same with CV and TiVO if this doesn't work. I'll you know later today.


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

Both you guys are getting the 'run-a-round'. There is no waiting period. 
Connect the TA as instructed.
If you get grey screens on the SDV channel, have CV properly provision your account, you'll need the serial number of the TA. 
Ask to speak to a senior tech or the supervisor if you encounter any resistance. 
The supervisor for Piscataway, NJ (Dan Hoptay) personally called me and had my Cable Cards/TA problem resolved.


----------



## 1116022965 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have had issues with losing signal everyday. I have a Tivo HD S3. I am using cablecards and a Cisco adapter. Everyday when I come home and turn it on I get grey screens. If I reboot the Tivo(thru the menu) everything works. Then later I get grey screens again.

Is this a Tivo issue or Time Warner Cable issue. Also is the adapter green light suppose to flash or be solid? Mine flashes constantly

I have made repeated call to TWC & TIVO and they balme each other. Ready to can the whole thing. I have TWC coming out tomorrow with new cards and a new adapter.

Any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

1116022965 said:


> I have had issues with losing signal everyday. I have a Tivo HD S3. I am using cablecards and a Cisco adapter. Everyday when I come home and turn it on I get grey screens. If I reboot the Tivo(thru the menu) everything works. Then later I get grey screens again.
> 
> Is this a Tivo issue or Time Warner Cable issue. Also is the adapter green light suppose to flash or be solid? Mine flashes constantly
> 
> ...


It sounds like your cards are not provisioned properly, until that is fixed by TWC you will always have that problem.
The flashing green light means its not ready.


----------



## hstaniloff (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, I plugged in my TA and called to have them activate it and still no working TA. The TiVO sees the adaptor because in the DVR Diagnostics it will detect when it's connected or not. It's last state is "Initializing".
I went through two wranglings of the device with the girl on the phone. It looks to me like either:
1) The serial number printed on the unit is not correct therefore her initialization string is not reaching the correct device
2) Her initialization is just plain not working
or
3) The device is defective.
Since I have to bring the unit back to the CV store, I am debating trying another unit, but it just shouldn't be like this. Since my call was being recorded I started to speak to the "genius" who would be listening, to address quality control and fix this stuff BEFORE it reaches the hands of the user. I went on to say that the process for activation is very inconvenient to the end-user. Once I pick up the TA at the store, I should be able to just hook it up and watch it work.
If I do pick up another unit, I'm going to make the CV wench behind the desk go through the activation process. If they won't do that for me then I'm done.
Hello satellite TV!


----------



## will792 (Jan 4, 2005)

hstaniloff said:


> Hello satellite TV!


A friendly reminder that currently Tivo HD unit cannot be used with satellite TV providers. We are stuck with CV unless you are fortunate to live in FIOS service territory.


----------



## mjsmith3 (Feb 29, 2004)

My tuning adapter works with my Tivo HD but when I switch it to the S3 (troubleshooting multiple TAs here) it no longer works. The S3 doesn't seem to see that the TA is connected. Any ideas?


----------



## mjsmith3 (Feb 29, 2004)

Hmm, must have been a bad USB cable. Working now.


----------

